

Ask HN: Follow Us after Unsubscribe? - RealCasually

It seems often now when I press Unsubscribe in an email that I am sick of receiving, I get prompted to follow/like on Facebook. How does this make any sense, and wouldn't it be encouraging the wrong behavior? I just went out of my way to never see any email from you ever again--why would I want to follow/like you?
======
engtech
Can you give some concrete examples?

